
Gatsby Auth Starter AWS - nslog
https://github.com/dabit3/gatsby-auth-starter-aws-amplify
======
lprd
This looks great! It's really awesome to see more tools like this arise for
the Gatsby ecosystem. I switched my personal website over to Gatsby (from
Ghost) earlier this year and have been really pleased so far.

